
Flipper Zero: Under Development Multi-Tool Device for Pen-Testers - infosecrf
https://flipperzero.one/
======
zhovner
Wow, you found it. We did not plan to publish this project in a big internets
until prototype will be ready. At this moment you can join the developers
forum to participate.

